# baby boer , need infoto clean mess butt



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,,
1. my first time boer mom had her twin babys, girl/boy on 3/19/13..
2. My problem I need answers to is how to get the messy, yellow, sticky poo off their little butts... HELP
3. Mom is nursing them fine, and being very motherly,,,just not got the hang of cleaning off their messy butts...
4. What do I use (safe cleaning product ) to do it myself???
5. Mother is eating her hay in her birthing pen(from round bale good grass & alfalfa), goat pellets (given in the morning only 2 cups) fresh water topped off daily... 
Thank you for any info if you have had this happen to you..


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I would just take a warm washcloth and start with that. Not sure I would use any kind of soap, because it will make them smell strange to mama.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I might add a drop or two of vinager to the cloth. If you put a little cider vinegar in momma's water too, even less change she'll think they smell wierd. If you can't get it off without soap, don't be afraid to use soap. They'll get backed up if not cleaned up. Better bottle babies than sick babies...and there's still a good chance she wouldn't reject them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A warm washcloth should do the trick with a little vinegar.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Nancy D,,, so your saying the vinegar & water will desolve the sticky poo,, I Hope, I hope.. 
also, should I maybe cut back on mother goats pellet feed & just give the hay till the babys have regular goat poo??? Thanks for the fast reply,, I just got in from my mobile dog grooming so just seeing your post.
Betty


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for the kind replys to my question on my babys,,  
also is there something I can put on their hinnys to get their mom to wash it???


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

It should start to be pellets in a couple of days.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No need to cut back on mama's grain it has nothing to do with kids in regards to thier poop.
Sure wish I knew how to help you get her to clean off their own kids rears!!
Are they real sticky or just messy?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can put vaseline around and on their little bums. That will help keep the poo from sticking.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Big thanks to each of you who shared info to help my babys,, they are so sweet and mom is truely trying her best as a first time mom..


----------

